# Rotala sp.Colorata vs. Rotala rotundifolia



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Colorata has a longer leaf, and slightly more noticeable veins. Colorata is also slightly more colorful...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

These are pictures of 'Colorata' in my tanks. They are likely the same species collected in different parts of the world much like Ludwigia inclinata has so many varieties. I would say 'Colorata' is more than just *slightly* more colorful. It gets the true red color you see in the photo. The Rotala in the 'valley' of the full tank shot has similar coloration to rotundifolia. As you can see they are quite contrasting ('Colorata' on the right just above the rock).


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow. More than slightly indeed! I received some "colorata" today from another member, and it's coloration is extremely similar to that of my regular rotundifolia. I suppose time will tell if mine will color up under 4 w.p.g. of lighting like yours did.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

eyebeatbadgers said:


> Wow. More than slightly indeed! I received some "colorata" today from another member, and it's coloration is extremely similar to that of my regular rotundifolia. I suppose time will tell if mine will color up under 4 w.p.g. of lighting like yours did.


Low nitrates is the key to the red color. Try to hover the nitrate levels around 5 ppm if you can.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

5 ppm? Yikes, I'd be afraid of some algae at that level, especially with my lighting. I'll cut the lighting back some and give it a go for a while.

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

OK. Now I have two different Rotalas. One is supposed to be R. Colorata and the other I really don't know as I got it from an LFS and the stems really did not look to nice at the time I bought them.

One of the plants which I strongly believe is Rotala sp. Colorata because of the color and also the person I purchased it from, a well known person in the hobby. *This plant has two leaves per node*.

Now I have the unknown plant rotala, some color but not the same as the R. Colorata.But the visual difference is that *this plant has three leaves per node*. This is the plant I really would like to have identified. I would take some pictures but the camera has some dead batteries at the moment.


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

I think Colorate has a pink hue under its leaves. Rotundoflia has white and green.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

AaronT said:


> These are pictures of 'Colorata' in my tanks. They are likely the same species collected in different parts of the world much like Ludwigia inclinata has so many varieties. I would say 'Colorata' is more than just *slightly* more colorful. It gets the true red color you see in the photo. The Rotala in the 'valley' of the full tank shot has similar coloration to rotundifolia. As you can see they are quite contrasting ('Colorata' on the right just above the rock).


 What are all the plants in your tank? Looks amazing!


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

frozenbarb said:


> I think Colorate has a pink hue under its leaves. Rotundoflia has white and green.


 
Yup, the same way I look at it.


----------

